# Forage Shortage.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Upper Mid-west. From Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/efforts-underway-to-head-off-a-looming-forage-disaster


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Just having that disscusion with a friend about opening up PP before Nov 1 as it stands now.Nov 1 would be to late to make any hay of decent quality here.

I know alot of guys want to be able to produce a annual forage this summer and then fall seed alfalfa,they need the feed!Alfalfa winter killed and spring was to wet to seed new alfalfa.

This week was like May 1 around here.Planters,fertlizer spreaders and sprayers everywhere.

So now working wet ground in 90 deg weather with 20+ mph wind we have seed laying in dry dirt with mud below.Actually wanted a rain last night but it fizzled out before it got here


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It just seems to me with all the agriculture commodities. If supplies are adequate there is always just this constant complaining within the industry how these Farmers have overproduced they are so greedy and they continue to overproduce. I am an old guy and I sat in educational Growers meetings in the 70s 80s and 90s. And the discussions always led to Farmers farming the way they Farm 25 years ago not getting production up to the proper levels whatever was corn soybeans Alfalfa or milk anybody that was not making Mega amounts top yielding, basically was constantly being told they should could not make it. we are hearing from some people everything including milk is running a little short supplies are a little tight, and yet as soon as someone who finds an extra bushel basket laying around the commodity Traders go crazy drop the price and China buys up more cheap grain.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There maybe a glut of forage this winter.PP acres may go to a annual forage and if they back it up to Sept 1 to bale it without any deduction to the PP insurance alot will be baled.Millet,Sudan grass,ryegrass,etc.

A bill was introduced in congress to back up the baling date from Nov 1 to Sept 1.Hasn't passed yet but I'd put money on it that it will.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

New rules on PP acres and Forage.
https://www.rma.usda.gov/News-Room/Press/Press-Releases/2019-News/RMA-Announces-Change-to-Haying-and-Grazing-Date


----------

